# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Motorola Xoom sẽ có giá 800 USD

## thewitcher13

*Hình ảnh tờ bướm quảng cáo của hãng bán lẻ Best Buy vừa mới bị rò rỉ cho thấy giá bán của “siêu phẩm” Motorola Xoom đúng như những thông tin đã bị rò rỉ trước đây.* 
 Theo hình ảnh quảng cáo bị rò rỉ này, Xoom sẽ chính thức lên kệ vào 24/2 tới đây. 
 Mặc dù thông tin về ngày xuất hiện của Xoom đã gần kề có thể khiến nhiều người cảm thấy phấn chấn, nhưng mức giá của sản phẩm lại khiến không ít người cảm thấy hụt hẫng. 
 Với mức giá 799,99 USD, nhiều người sẽ phải nghĩ lại trước khi lựa chọn Xoom hay chiếc máy tính bảng hàng đầu hiện nay, iPad, với mức giá “mềm” hơn. 
 Dĩ nhiên, Xoom được trang bị nhiều tính năng vượt trội hơn so với iPad, chẳng hạn 2 camera, màn hình độ phân giải HD 1080p, cổng kết nối HDMI, hỗ trợ Flash… tuy nhiên, những tính năng này có thể sẽ được xuất hiện ở phiên bản iPad 2 sắp được giới thiệu tới đây của Apple. 
 Việc này có lẽ sẽ khiến không ít người chờ đến khi iPad 2 trình làng, để so sánh với Xoom trước khi đưa ra quyết định cuối cùng. 
 Trong tờ bướm bị rò rỉ từ Best Buy cũng tiết lộ thông tin về mức giá dịch vụ 3G, theo đó, với 20 USD/tháng cho 1GB dữ liệu sử dụng. Đây là mức giá khá cao với dịch vụ 3G sử dụng trên máy tính bảng. 
 Những thông tin này khiến nhiều người quan tâm cảm thấy hơi thất vọng. Không ít người cho rằng Motorola đã sai lầm khi đưa ra mức giá sản phẩm quá cao, và với 800 USD, họ thà mua máy tính bảng Galaxy Tab của Samsung kèm theo những thiết bị khác đáng tiền hơn. 
 




> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/motorola-xoom-se-co-gia-800-usd.html

----------


## davidcusagi

bi h đến lượt Moto xuất chiêu hahaa...ko bít có hơn hẳn mấy a e khác ko nhỉ ^^

----------

